# RM2 calling a cab



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

My RM2 calls a cab (whistles) with every toot. It looks as though the hole has been drilled to about 1.5mm. I'm assuming drilling it bigger might solve the whistle but since I'm a mouth to lunger I'd prefer not to. 

Any bright ideas to solve the issue?

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tristan (7/4/15)

@ShaneW, you might loose flavour drilling any bigger than 1.5 bud, then again with your taste-buds having a mind of their own, not sure you will notice, lol.
Double check the sides are smooth and holes are aligned perfectly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

@ShaneW - I would suggest you try get an undrilled RM2 
The standard airhole is 1.2mm and I find it great for mouth to lung and superb flavour
No whistling or calling a cab

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (7/4/15)

try rounding off the edges of the hole inside and out

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

What @hands suggested, and if it still doesn't work; take the thin o-ring you got with the Reo o-ring set and place at the bottom of RM2 deck where the top cap screws on, adjust cap until whistle mutes, but keep air hole as close as possible to coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/4/15)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a bash


----------



## huffnpuff (7/4/15)

Also check your driptip, they whistle too, but it's usually only more noticeable on wider airflows. Countersinking and deburring sorts this out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Wow, these are expert whistle stopping tips

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

